# Strange jaw motions on new pumilio



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

I received some farm raised pumilio yesterday, and I just didn't see any problems, except now one of the females is making some strange movements, moving her bottom jaw up and down, opening and closing her mouth. If anyone knows what this is, please let me know!

Thanks.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Hi Peter,

When I first got my tincs, one of them did something similar for about 30 seconds. It was right when I let the frog out of the shipping container, so I figured it was heat regulation/stress. Haven't seen it since.

Marcos


----------



## kleinhanz (Oct 18, 2004)

possibly shedding and eating their skin????? Just a guess...


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

my guess was with rob. I don't think it should turn out to be any thing major unless it continues.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Watch and see if the jaw motion is accompanied by leg movement rubbing the body. If so it is likely shedding as suggested. I notice that a number of my frogs do this first thing in the morning. Pretty weird to watch.

Bill


----------



## OneTwentySix (Nov 11, 2004)

Thanks guys, the frog seems to be doing fine. I've been a bit nervous lately, as they're farm raised and I keep looking at them like time bombs about to go off, heh. So far though, they seem to be pretty healthy, aside from scares like this.

Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

LOL a friend of mine who got a green treefrog called me all nervous saying that her frog was opening and closing its mouth and there was with foamy stuff around its mouth. And all I was thinking was Oh shit this frog is as good as dead if its having problems like that. Then she said it was also rubing its face witjh its bakc legs. Then I realized it must be eating its shed. So all was good and her frogs looks great and is in good health


----------

